# Which villager is probably secretly a mob boss?



## PaperLuigi3 (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm talking normal villagers, not special characters.


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 29, 2014)

Eugene.


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 29, 2014)

Fuchsia.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 29, 2014)

Psh a villager being a mob boss that is just crazy
everyone knows the true mob boss in the game is The sea bass


----------



## Dork (Jun 29, 2014)

cherry or tiffany would be cool mob bosses :u


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 30, 2014)

Probably Curt.


----------



## strawberrywine (Jul 1, 2014)

ThePayne22 said:


> Probably Curt.



^^^^ THIS


----------



## Joe_alker (Jul 1, 2014)

Bunnie. So cute and unassuming, you know she has a darker side.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 1, 2014)

Apple. Just Apple.


Or, on a more serious note, Katt.


----------



## itsbea (Jul 1, 2014)

Punchy


----------



## ZoeZoe (Jul 1, 2014)

I'd put my money on Kyle or Agnes


----------



## NyaaChan (Jul 2, 2014)

Last time while Twiggy was singing, Chops, Chief and Graham were angry or depressed. 
Never thought Twiggy would be the evil mastermind in my town, until that day.

I took a screenshot but it isn't clear enough.


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 2, 2014)

It'd be Bob or Marshal. xD
You should know why~~


----------



## Zeiro (Jul 2, 2014)

Lobo or Roscoe.


----------



## Krea (Jul 2, 2014)

Ruby.


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 2, 2014)

graham


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 2, 2014)

Krea said:


> Ruby.
> 
> View attachment 53883



I can't. I can't. I can't.


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 2, 2014)

Vladimir, that pink ain't fooling anybody.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 2, 2014)

Merengue, see how she's manipulated you all into wanting her. She's clearly charming and deceptive


----------



## SincerelyDream (Jul 2, 2014)

Apple, that cute crap is all an act.


----------



## Spongebob (Jul 2, 2014)

Apollo didn't choose the thug life. The thug life chose him.


----------



## Sataric (Jul 3, 2014)

The Hamsters together make a pretty solid Mafia family. Don Hamphrey as the head boss. Apple as the psychotic killer. Graham as the brains. Hamlet as the brawn. Clay as the personal adviser. And the others as the goons, each with their own tricks up their sleeves.


----------



## Ghostlyboo (Jul 3, 2014)

In my town? Definitely Roscoe. He doesn't take anyone's crap =-= Not even the mayor's.. Or Ankha, cause the whole Cleopatra thing cx


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Edenbreath (Jul 3, 2014)

cherry could totally pass as a mob boss, with those piercings and whatnot.


----------



## MayorErin (Jul 3, 2014)

chrissy, rosie, lolly, marshal. if i'm being serious, though, eugene


----------



## Krea (Jul 5, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> I can't. I can't. I can't.



Yeah, oh man. She went on about spying on Alice's house and keeping tabs on other villagers. By far the funniest moment I've had in ACNL.


----------



## MayorOrpheus (Jul 6, 2014)

Puddles. No doubt.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 7, 2014)

Krea said:


> Yeah, oh man. She went on about spying on Alice's house and keeping tabs on other villagers. By far the funniest moment I've had in ACNL.



omg ruby, stop. ;c; *cry*


----------



## Skeol (Jul 8, 2014)

Kyle.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 8, 2014)

Coco.  Just look at that poker face...


----------



## Sue E MIA (Jul 9, 2014)

In my town I thinks its Bluebear. Curt is her muscle and I think I may have unwitting become a member of her organization. She's just so gosh darn cute though.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 9, 2014)

Eugene.


----------



## stumph (Jul 9, 2014)

Lobo


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jul 9, 2014)

Merry


----------



## Meira (Jul 11, 2014)

Definitely Jeremiah. With that lazy personality of his haha


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 11, 2014)

Internet says...


----------

